# Prerigged shark rigs



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Are the shark rigs that are already made any good for surf fishing? I am stopping into HalfHitch and plan on picking up the shark rigs they have there.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

possibly.... is it cripmed?, or is the wire braided?

what pound wire?....

and depending on your tackle and how you get your bait out, you need to have a shark leade that is a minimum of THREE FEET longer than the biggest shrak you plan on hooking (that way, you give them plenty of leader to swallow, and you avoid being tail-whipped


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I will be fishing from the beach. I will wade out but no kayaking. I hope to get a 6ft. leader of solid material so I can cast but still hold up to a 4 ft shark.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Unless you hook an absolute monster, I would use 2 feet of single strand wire 108# and a circle hook. Since you are casting, you might try 4 or 5 feet of heavy mono to rub against the shark but you can reel it through your guides and cast somewhat smooth.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Read this http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING/castedbaits.msnw



The advice of 2' leaders is going to loose you a lot of fish. That is how I started. I have been using 6'-7' for sometime now and landed a lot of fish, but last night I hooked up to a monster and had my 80lb braid tail-wipped after watching this thing go on a 200yard initial run. I knew it would happen eventually and I probably lost my biggest shark because of it.


----------

